# Arctic M683 problems



## slushmonkey (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm a new member as of a few moments ago,
I have a question , I recently purchased an Older Arctic plow, with a monarch m683 hydraulic unit. The plow hasn't been used for 10 years, during which it was stored outside. I have it set up on a shop floor with all the wires and lines hooked up to see if it works before I go to the trouble of installing it. The controller activates the pump motor and the respective cylinders make a tiny movement, I don't hear a clicking of the solenoid valves at the same time. The fluid level seems fine. I was wondering if someone out there had any suggestions before I tear into the unit? I'll be thankfull for any info.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Take a wire brush to all the plugs land connections


----------



## slushmonkey (Aug 21, 2012)

*connectors*

Thanks for your reply, I did clean all the plug connections, and they looked like they needed it, the control box activates the solenoid that runs the motor, but the valves that control the cylinders are housed in the unit, and I don't think they are responding as I do not hear a click, I'm thinking they would ground to the housing of the unit, so maybe I have a broken power wire. Thanks again.


----------

